# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Straterra-ervaringen gevraagd!

## mathies

wie heeft ervaringen met straterra.
zijn er bijwerkingen en op welk gebied is het aanteraden.
welke zorgverzekeraar vergoedt het.

gr. mathies

----------


## Agnes574

Straterra wordt gebruikt voor ondere andere ADHD en is in tegenstelling tot Concerta en Ritalin niet verslavend....maar wél een pak duurder!
Ik heb wat rondgekeken op het net,maar kon enkel een bericht vinden van 2005,waarin vermeld wordt dat het niet vergoed wordt...maar ja,we zijn ondertussen al 2 jaar verder...

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## mathies

weet je niet welke zorgverzekeraar, straterra in het pakket heeft zitten?

----------


## Agnes574

> weet je niet welke zorgverzekeraar, straterra in het pakket heeft zitten?


Sorry Mathies,
Daar kan ik je helaas niet mee helpen....
Volgens mij woon jij in Nederland en ik in Belgie...juist???
In Belgie werkt het hele 'zorgstelsel' al volledig anders dan in NL!!
Ik ben nederlandse,dus ken het nederlandse systeem wel,maar woon toch al een aantal jaartjes in Belgie,dus kan er al aardig wat verandert zijn!
Kun je dit zelf niet opvragen bij de één of andere instantie?

Sterkte en succes,
Agnes

----------


## mathies

heb je ervaringen met straterra of in je directe omgeving?
tegen ons werd gezegd "je zou er eens mee kunnen beginnen en kijken wat het uithaald".
onze zoon zit nu nog in groep 8 maar gaat straks dus naar het voortgezet onderwijs met al gevolgen vandien.
om hem bij zijn consentratie te helpen werd dus straterra geadvieseerd.

of misschien kan iemand anders mij zijn/haar ervaringen doorgeven

gr. m :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik persoonlijk heb absoluut geen ervaring of kennis van Straterra en zijn werking...ook niet in mijn naaste omgeving helaas!

Ik hoop andere mensen hier wel en ik wens jullie veel sterkte!!

Groetjes Agnes

----------

